# Prednisolone and Cleft Palate Risk



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I've been on 20mg of Pednisolone since stimming and I am now about 10 and a half weeks pregnant. I am due to start weening off at the end of the month.

I've just read on another thread that there is a slightly increased risk of cleft lip / palate with Pred. Are there any stats on this? I am a bit concerned because I have a very high palate and had speech difficulties as a child.

thanks

Victoria


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Victoria,

The UK Committee on Safety of Medicines (CSM) reviewed the data on prednisolone in pregnancy a couple of years ago and released a statement to say that there was no evidence that there is any increase in rates of cleft palate defects following exposure to steroids in pregnancy. Not aware that there is any genetic link with this either so your baby will not be at any increased risk over the normal background rate.

Don't worry  enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  

Maz x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks mazv


----------

